# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Salidas de agua y sedimentos al mar

## Luján

En unas imágenes de satélite de un sitio que suelo ver todos los días me ha resultado curioso cómo puede observarse la salida de agua dulce con sedimento en los grandes ríos de la Península. Se observa perfectamente la pluma en la desembocadura del Duero, en los estuarios del Tajo y el Guadalquivir y se atisba en el Delta del Ebro

En visible:


En falso color (lo azul claro es nieve-nubes de hielo) el agua es negra

----------


## Xuquer

Más que la curiosidad de las imágenes es la explicación  :EEK!:   nunca me hubiese detenido a mirar ni a pensar que esas manchas erán sedimentos en suspensión, en el guadalquivir...tela, se quedan sin montes  :Cool:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

> Más que la curiosidad de las imágenes es la explicación   nunca me hubiese detenido a mirar ni a pensar que esas manchas erán sedimentos en suspensión, en el guadalquivir...tela, se quedan sin montes


Mi jefe hace unos pocos días tomó muestras de agua del Guadalquivir, cerca de su desembocadura. Tras dejarlas reposar varios días, cerca de 1/5 son sedimentos.

Es lamentable, pero con una gestión tan mala de la cubierta vegetal en los olivares andaluces es lo que hay...

----------


## ramon

Sin ánimo de restar importancia a las carencias en la planificación que se puedan estar haciendo en el los olivales de Andalucía, hay que ser coherentes y tener en cuenta la cantidad de lluvias que se están recogiendo en dicha región, así como la altísima humedad del terreno que a estas alturas apenas retiene nada de agua.

Además de la profundidad de las aguas en la zona de desembocadura, un factor importantísimo para valorar los colores creo que es la dirección de las corrientes que en el caso del Tajo tiran mar adentro pero en el Golfo de Cadiz empujan los sedimentos hacia la costa motivo por el cual no se disuelven tan rápido.

----------


## juanlo

No es solo en Andalucía, si os fijais en esta imagen se aprecia que en el norte, y principalmente en el golfo de Vizcaya los rios aportan tanto como en el Guadalquivir o más y ahí no hay olivares.
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/s...0033.terra.1km

----------


## Luján

Estoy conforme con prácticamente todos. No sólo es el Guadalquivir, En el Duero también se nota una pluma importante, en la primera imagen se ve muy bien. En el Delta del Ebro también se nota, aunque disimilada por la corriente marina, incluso en el Estuario del Tajo.

----------


## juanlo

También tiene que ver, que en el golfo de cádiz desembocan muchos ríos :
Guadiana, Tinto, Odiel, Guadalquivir, Guadalete, Barbate, todos ellos bastante creciditos estos días.

----------


## Salut

Tss... ni el olivar andaluz tiene el monopolio de la mala gestión del suelo (es algo generalizado en España), ni desde luego que toda la tierra que se pierde puede verse con las fotos de los satélites. De hecho, la mayor parte de ella acaba colmatando los pantanos.

----------


## Luján

> Tss... ni el olivar andaluz tiene el monopolio de la mala gestión del suelo (es algo generalizado en España), ni desde luego que toda la tierra que se pierde puede verse con las fotos de los satélites. De hecho, la mayor parte de ella acaba colmatando los pantanos.


Cierto.

Y esto también puede verse en estas fotos si te fijas. Hay algunos embalses de la cuenca del Guadalquivir, principalmente, que se ven de color marrón a causa de los sedimentos en suspensión.

----------


## GEOMAN

Todos los procesos naturales en cierta medida tienen una parte positiva y una parte negativa. Los sedimentos que aportan los ríos que desenvocan en el mar son movilizados por la corrientes marinas y "alimentan" nuestras playas de arena, amen del aporte de nutrientes para la fauna marina. También en algunos casos han supuesto aumento de la supeficie, como por ejemplo algunas zonas del Mediterraneo andaluz. En Torre del Mar ( Málaga ) se encontraron los restos de un puerto fenicio a mas de un kilometro de la línea de costa....

   La parte negativa es la perdida de suelo muy en voga estos últimos tiempos, generalmente debida a un mal uso del suelo, cultivos extensivo y/o inapropiados.
   Como consecuencia de este mal uso del suelo por parte de algunos se da la paradoja de que se pierde superficie cultivable.

   Otro factor negativo de la erosión hídrica es el aterramiento de embalses.

----------

